
'Hangover-free alcohol’ could replace all regular alcohol by 2050 - douche
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/health-news/hangover-free-alcohol-david-nutt-alcosynth-nhs-postive-effects-benzodiazepine-guy-bentley-a7324076.html
======
douche
> _Professor Nutt, who was sacked from his position as the government drugs
> tsar in 2009 after he claimed taking ecstasy was less dangerous than riding
> a horse_

Well, that made my day

~~~
randomgyatwork
I did research paper on ecstasy for a chemistry class. It really isn't that
bad for you, its pretty similar to taking a antidepressant. Most of the
problem/concerns come from what is mixed in with the MDMA.

------
alistproducer2
Either they've never watched TNG or Synthehol was already trademarked. Shame.

------
randomgyatwork
The negative side effects are a way to get you to stop drinking. With none of
the side effects people will have no reason to stop drinking.

This seems like the kind of solution that actually makes things worse.

